# Pramipexole



## 2B1 (Apr 19, 2014)

This stuff gives me terrible nausea the morning after administration. I started with .25mg and then titrated down to .125mg and I still have nausea for almost the entire day after evening administration... Does anyone have experience with this compound and can chime in as to how long the nausea lasts? I know one is supposed to slowly titrate the dose up to ~.5mg for anti-progesterone purposes, but I can't even tolerate .125 eod... Is Caber any easier to stomach? Pun intended...


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Switch to caber bro.  Less sides


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 20, 2014)

Caber is easier on you, but also not as easily accessible to a lot of guys.  With the Prami, I would drop the dose to .1mg ed.  At that dose you should start adapting rather quickly. I'd give it a couple days... Then bump the dose to .2 mg.  continue on that path until you have reached your desired dose.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, you need to start very low and bump up slowly. Prami doesn't give me nausea but I get other sides, insomnia most notably. Personally I feel good on Prami and my energy is through the roof. A good drug imo, but it is powerful and should be respected as such. No experience with caber here so I can't speak to that.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 20, 2014)

Prami is very strong. Most guys never need more than 0.1-0.3 mg daily. 

I wouldn't use any anti-prolactin drug without seeing labs first though. Your prolactin may be normal.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 20, 2014)

.2-.4ml is my max or I feel like shit the next day too.  .2 is nicely tolerated. though In my experience


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree with most people. You used too much too soon. Start at 0.05mg and move up to 0.1mg. You shouldn't need more than 0.2m-0.3mg at your highest dose. Take it about 3 hours pre bed. Due to it's effects on dopamine if you take it pre bed you will wake up wide awake at about 3am.... although you will still be able to go back to sleep no problems. You will likely wake up even 3 hours pre bed but it helps. Prami is fantastic  Weird timing but I am writing an article on it and just need to add a few things and I will post it later. So look out for it in this section


----------



## orange24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I.would like to see that


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

orange24 said:


> I.would like to see that



Just posting it now


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the feedback. I'm going to take heavy's advice and hold off until my 4 week labs. I don't expect there will be any sides to speak of until after that mark anyway...


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 20, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Thanks everyone. I appreciate the feedback. I'm going to take heavy's advice and hold off until my 4 week labs. I don't expect there will be any sides to speak of until after that mark anyway...



Good plan.  When I get labs off cycle my prolactin is 9.  When I get labs taking a 19-nor, my prolactin is........ 9.  Never needed anything for it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 20, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Good plan.  When I get labs off cycle my prolactin is 9.  When I get labs taking a 19-nor, my prolactin is........ 9.  Never needed anything for it



Exactly. Progesterone and prolactin are two complete different things. Lots of misinformation online regarding the two. Yes if using hormones (tren and deca) it isn't needed. Controlling estrogen is key even when using 19-nors. Prami is fantastic for anxiety created by tren though. If using the likes of hexarelin then prami is very useful. Although only regular bloodwork can tell us if it is truly needed.


----------



## orange24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've heard both sides


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 21, 2014)

What about a supplement like prolactrone by black lion research? I read about it in the sponsor section. Wouldn't this be a safer alternative to prami or caber?  Never took any of these but figured why not try the one with least sides.  I'm sure its probably the weakest but was thinking of running that with my next tren cycle.  I never hear alot of guys mention prolactrone, just caber or prami.  Anyone have any recent experience with it?


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 21, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Due to it's effects on dopamine if you take it pre bed you will wake up wide awake at about 3am.... although you will still be able to go back to sleep no problems. You will likely wake up even 3 hours pre bed but it helps. Prami is fantastic



I experienced this to a tee.... it was weird reading this post as you described my symptoms as if you witnessed them...


----------



## orange24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like a great drug if managed correctly


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 21, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Caber ftw!  Bigger loads and way less sides..


repped for bigger loads.
prami at .25 mg ed made me feel like a piece of shit, i might try it again but if i do its going to be .05 or .1 mg ed


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ive actually been reading that prami is much better then caber. Even though its easy to get sides from prami because of dosing the sides are not as harsh as caber. Caber has sides linked to heart disease if used for prolonged periods or at high dosages. Prami also has effects on anxiety and gh, it reduces anxiety and promotes gh levels. After doing some research its clear my choice will be prami while on my tren cycle.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> I experienced this to a tee.... it was weird reading this post as you described my symptoms as if you witnessed them...



I have taken it many times  We probably react exactly the same... most people will as we are all built the same 



futureMrO said:


> repped for bigger loads.
> prami at .25 mg ed made me feel like a piece of shit, i might try it again but if i do its going to be .05 or .1 mg ed



Yes 0.25mg will make you feel sick. Start at 0.05mg and gradually move up to 0.1mg over a few weeks. If you want bigger loads use clomid and/or HCG. Added to that soya lecithin and you are gtg. There are other things such as zinc, celery seed and arginine. Drink lots of water too.



rambo99 said:


> Ive actually been reading that prami is much better then caber. Even though its easy to get sides from prami because of dosing the sides are not as harsh as caber. Caber has sides linked to heart disease if used for prolonged periods or at high dosages. Prami also has effects on anxiety and gh, it reduces anxiety and promotes gh levels. After doing some research its clear my choice will be prami while on my tren cycle.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Exactly. There are pro's and con's for everything but prami is fantastic.


----------

